# 3 meals aday....



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 3 meals a day. I find it way too difficult to be in the kitchen all of the time making small thinfs 6 times a day.

Living with parents makes these issues you see 

But this is the thing i usually eat everyday, i know it needs alot of tweeking but this is what it is right now.

Breakfast:

4 eggs whites 1 egg yolk

4 tablespoons of cottage cheese

Protein shake with oats.

Lunch:

Vegtables(broccoli, peas etc)

Piece of Pork/Beef/Chicken

Mashed potato

Dinner:

50g-100g of brown rice

1 chicken breast, sometimes 2.

It is hard for me to be spending all of this money on food with no job at the moment, it's costing me a fortune. When i get a job i will be able to fund it.

What can i add in here, i am about 11 stone now and 5'8. I want to be about 13 stone.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

ok you need to eat more cals mate to gain weight its that simple....

ive tweeked your diet and if you invest in a mass shake instead of whey that would be better!!

hope this helps



DaPs said:


> I have 3 meals a day. I find it way too difficult to be in the kitchen all of the time making small thinfs 6 times a day.
> 
> Living with parents makes these issues you see
> 
> ...


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for that.

I will have to eat more than 3 meals a day.

I have actually put on about 12 pounds from doing this, but it seems to now have stopped lol. From 10 stone 2 to 11 stone.

I will write all of this down, get a job, then be able to afford it. Then i can start really getting to where i want to be. All that needs to be worked on now is my work out plan!

Oh yeah, one question, on myprotein where are the mass shakes?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

you will have to get maltodextrin mate and add that to your whey...but if you look at PHD mass its about £28 for a big tub...and it taste really nice!!

plus if you buy a mass shake its like a meal so 2-3 a day in between meals will give you 5-6 meals a day!!

PHD Mass


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

in all honesty mate, you need to be doubling that food intake. What you have listed is not too bad but you need more sittings!!!

MRP's are expensive when you are on a budget. I am too at the moment as we have just had an offer accepted on a house, we are getting married in October followed by a cruise (honnymoon). I therefore need to raise a few grand quickly.

I have been looking at ways to minimize my outgoings yet retain the quality of my food intake.

Firstly, the easiest way to do this Daps is to get mom to cook an extra enevning meal for you. If it is as good as you have listed then that will be a fine meal to have mid morning. Make friends with the sarnie boxes!

Breakfast, for me from now on will be oats (in water) and eggs. This is because eggs are good, cheap and solid. However, I will be blitzing them after cooking so I can drink the lot. (Normally I would have oats and whey).

PWO shake - glucose and whey, gotta keep that in. CEE and multi vits also.

Basically, make use of what is available. Costco chicken, 1.5 kg for about £15.

Eggs, decent quality and size about £1.20 for 12. Can get cheaper but I dont like the idea of battery hens working all those long hours on my behalf for minimum wage.

Make use of the oats in water. They are a great source of clean carbs and cost about 50p per kilo. Also, get yourself some muesli or dried fruits (in packs from holland & barret, tesco etc) to add to your oats to save them becoming boring.

Baked spuds, wholemeal pasta, rice and wraps etc all cost peanuts.

Last thing at night, will retain the CNP Pro Peptide. It is a little more expensive than your average protein but it contains whey and micellar casein.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

All sounds pretty good to me.

One thing to add, i cook my own food, my mum cooks about once every month lmao.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm with Leeston on this one. I'm on a permanent budget because I have a little kiddie & only me earning.

I buy 90 eggs a week from my local butcher (who I trust) & these cost me roughly £8-9 per week. I also have tuna, & chicken, & the occasional bit of lean mince meat.

Spuds, wholewheat pasta, rice, wraps can all be bought in bulk. Food is so much cheaper than shakes.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

How much quicker will i put on weight and muscle with a diet like this then as opposed to the one i'n on now.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

totally agree guys food is better...but daps did state that he finds it hard to make 6 meals a day...so thats where the supps come in....plus if he's buying whey protein then an extra few pounds on a mass shake wouldn't be too bad!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah shorty, however, if I were used to making three meals a day then doubling that would appear hard.

The reality is the same with everyhting in life. Once something becomes repetative then it becomes second nature.

I appreciate what you are saying but shakes are not always the best quality and can be expensive. Therefore, something has to give............does he want quality or convenience?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

make all 6-7 meals at once!! in the mornings,...

tub them up ,....

carry them with you!.....

EAT one every 2.5 - 3 hours.....

no,one said you have to cook 7 times a day......

i cook twice a week,...sunday and wednesday...

if it wasnt for the chicken goin off i,d only cook once......

if youre struggling to come up with meal ideas that can be eaten while at work or on the road then let me know,......


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah if you could share a few ideas that would be great,

cheers


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> yeah if you could share a few ideas that would be great,
> 
> cheers


ok,...

if i go on the road for a day i take in tubs this lil lot,...

10 boiled and shelled eggs...

4 bananas

a bag of mixed nuts (usualy almonds and cashews)

3 x 200gms cooked chicken with salsa

4 x wholemeal wraps (make up the chicken wraps before you set out if its easier)

1x 200 grm tin of mackerel of salmon

2 x shakers with 60 gms whey and 60grms of fine oats in each.

2x 2ltr bottles of water...

1 bottle of sweet thai chilli sauce

some petrol money...

lol..

swap the chicken for tuna or whatever,...its all good cold,....

in fact thinking about it,...this is what i take everywhere at the weekends too,..

ive got two kids and a Mrs that need constant entertainment and so i never know where were gonna end up....

i have a rucksack which always contains at least 8 hours worth of food wherever i am....

there is really no excuse,...not to eat properly and ofen enough wherever you are,...

i recently had a grandma pass away....i got my wraps out at the wake,...,


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

wow - last time raikey did this we all ran out and bought baking trays. My muffin tray came off ebay and was received yesterday.

Ok raikey - please enlighten us once more!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

The thing is. I am buying 3 nice chicken breasts from the shop for £4. That is really expensive. Where can i get alot of chicken breasts for alot cheaper?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

iceland

my favourite is costco if you can get membership - 1.5kg for about £15.

Strike up a deal with yer butcher!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

asda...netto....

frozen is ok.,...

1.5 kgs of breast for £2.99.......

cook it properly and you cant tell it cheap


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I cook mine in silver foil parcels in the oven for 20 minutes.

How do you do yours?

How much does 1.5kg of chicken work out in breasts, how many breasts?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Whats the big difference between the whey protein and mass shake?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

whey protein has not got the large amount of carbs a mass shake does - therefore does not contain as many calories..!


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Will that make me go abit chubby, because i have enough of a gut now from bulking i don't want more of one!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

DaPs said:


> Will that make me go abit chubby, because i have enough of a gut now from bulking i don't want more of one!


not on it's own, you probably have a gut because you are eating 3 big meals a day insseatd of 6 moderate ones.


----------

